# Great Escape



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

i cant believe it, the cheeky little bi*ch!! my tegu escaped today, everytime i usually catch her half way out but this time i came back and she was completly gone. she pulled the air vent in the viv out and went through the gap. i caught her this morning and thought i had fixed the situation, apparently not, she was straight on to it. anyone who says that reptiles dont have brains dont know anything, she is so clever and knows exactly what shes doing. luckly i found her about 30 panic filled minutes later in my parents room. i was just wondering if anyone else has had there animals escape, and where they ended up.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

when i first kept corns they both escaped and 1 curled around my football and the other was just layin on the counter in the kitchin


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Ive lost royals a few times, but its always in the 'snake room' so they never get too far...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Weve only ever lost one snake and that was a yearling corn, we were heart broken when we found out he had got out, i searched room by room for him shuting all doors behind me, my hubby rang in work sick as he was worried we wouldnt find him, last attemp i pulled our big double wardrobe out and there he was :lol: we could of almost cried when we found him as we were so happy, and you hear of so many people not getting theres back.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

i had a ratsnake dissappear for 4 months an d he turned up nextdoor nowt wrong with him at all


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol natt m8, In colege we had an escapy emperor scorpion wich unfortunately was caught on a sticky trap over night wich ment we had to put him down, we've had a couple of frog eyed gecko's loose aswell, were found under the heatmat of the totoise pen, they were looky they wern't trampled on and boy they bite! we have also had a couple of frogs escape aswell one being a tree frog wich both had search parties to look for them in the reptile room, unfortunatly they were found crisped as they were out all night.


----------



## bigp (Apr 24, 2005)

i had an apricot peublen milksnake escape about 8 months ago and i've not seen him since.

my mate lost a bull snake X northern pine around the same time and he showed up a few weeks ago attackin his cat behind the settee!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

I have had corns and a burmese escape from the vivs.I have always found them again but it isnt fun when a 8 foot burm is coiled up round the kitchen taps.I have also found that as soon as they find an escape route they will continue to use it till you resolve the problem

Ryan


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

now one of my dam corns has gone, in five years i haven’t had this problem and all off a sudden there all doin it. ive got a theory that the tegu and the corn are in it 2gether. maybe the tegu escaping was just a decoy while the corn tunneled her way out....hmmmmm thats a thinker


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

lol hope you find them!


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

lol good luck searching 8)


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

hope u find them


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Decoy escape plans.. crafty beggers!  I bet they had 'the great escape' theme tune going in the background 

Dont give up hope though, check the lost corn snake thread in the snake forum.. hellyskelly has just found hers after a month and a half


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh i read that, it has given me hope, thing is i got 5 mice out to defrost and like an hour later i came back and there were 4 (this was before i knew he had gone). im almost possitve i put out 5. well if he has eaten then theres no point in setting a "trap" for him.


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

At least you no he hasn't got far!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

Oh dear
We had two corns escape about two weeks ago from differnent vivs. They had most certinaly planned it. Did not get far as we always kepp the door of the snake room locked and its a laminate floor with no furniture apart from the vivs.

Keep locking they will turn up!


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

when i got my first royal, i kept him in a fish tank, u know the ones with the flappy hood etc, and for the 1st few weeks he was fine, then he settled in and began to climb up the side and push the hood up and lay under it, then went on to start escaping, i tried everything, sticking the lid down, sealing the vents with cloth, putting weights on the top, but nothing stopped him. the 1st time he got out i went spare, phoned work and said im not coming in till ive found my snake and they were like.. huh? i searched my whole room, then eventually found him under my entertainment desk coiled up. since then, he got out on a nightly basis and went to exactly the same place, so what i did, i placed a carrier bag next to where he used to climb out, that way when he got out, i heard him muahahaha. great i thought, until he decided to only escape when i wasnt in the room...


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

my charlie excapes everytime i clean him out as he cant be caught/ handled me and my dad spend hours trying to clean the viv out wiv him still in it. the first time he excaped i had a rite panic as i have a greyhound who would eat him wivout a second thought. i blocked up all avalible exits and try to catch him while waiting for my dad to come home. four hours later my dad comes home then we spent anouther 2 hours trying to catch him in the end my dad toke my net down and caught him with that so all ended well.
manda xxx


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

im a bit late on this but here goes, i decided to upgrade my fire bellied toads tank to look more natural without realising they could fit though a ting hole at top of tank,went to feed next day and realised male (nutty) had gone their kept in bedroom upstairs and hadnt been in house long so no carpets, panaking looked everywhere but no sign decided he must of gone though floorboards much to my sons dismay,anyway later that evening was giving my 2 year old a shower and picked up the shampoo from side and guess what there he was b4 i knew it he was in water with nathan..... bloody thing, funny thing is bathroom is downstairs keep imaganing him hopping down stairs,lol. must have scared himself never done it again and havent changed tank and it was last year!!


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Did the soap and that from the bathroom not affect him?


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

nah.. and there was loads of bubble bath in it (i make it like a shallow bath for 2 year old)


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

id of thought it would have irritated his skin or sumit like dat


----------



## crazysnakedude (Jul 1, 2005)

found the corn snake, all curled up nice and cute in my dads sock draw, my dad hates snakes, almost flipped the switch, thought he was guna chuck all the animals out, luckly it was just the shock, we all laugh about it now....wel kinda


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

lol always where u dont want them to be


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

i lost one of my frogs once and he turned up three weeks later im my bog my broth didnt realise whent for a poo on it (no kidding) and then realised it was rough iv now got one of myne living in my pond cos he runs out and gets in the pond s stays ther and gos back to the lol  :lol: 
dan


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

I gather the one in the bog died then :lol:


----------

